# Cold air intake



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a intake for my cruze diesel? I've looked everywhere and can't find one. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Make one!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since the diesel is very low volume sales and first year I suspect you will be waiting a few years before you see anything available.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad Diesel this is your first post ? Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes finding or making an intake that you can live with .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

There are some tricks you can do to improve air-flow to the diesel.

First, remove the in fender restriction:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-engine-transmission/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html

Second, install a K&N panel filter:

K&N 33-2966 High Performance Replacement Air Filter : Amazon.com : Automotive

Finally, an idea for modding the stock pipe

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-diesel-how-library/43249-cruze-diesel-intake-mod.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bad_diesel said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a intake for my cruze diesel? I've looked everywhere and can't find one.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I would wonder if increased air would have a negative effect on the EPA required emissions equipment and maybe the exhaust system?? I would like to lightly mod the CTD but not to the point that it would effect the factory warranty. If I added a CAI, it would have to be something I could easily return to stock when the Cruze needed servicing or warranty work.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> I would wonder if increased air would have a negative effect on the EPA required emissions equipment and maybe the exhaust system?? I would like to lightly mod the CTD but not to the point that it would effect the factory warranty. If I added a CAI, it would have to be something I could easily return to stock when the Cruze needed servicing or warranty work.


No, increased air input does not affect emissions. The stock ECU meters air as it enters the engine (via the MAF sensor). Most modern ECUs will limit your engine to a pre-defined power level, which is why you won't see gains on a stock tune.

Never seen warranty work denied for having an intake. If your dealer inspires this kind of lack of confidence, then I recommend you don't change anything on your car.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am curious to know if the CAI designed for the 1.4 would work for our car as well, seeing as we have quite a few of the same part NO's such as air filter and the like.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, the biggest issue is the 1.4 turbo inlet is vertically mounted, and the diesel turbo intake sits longitudinally in the engine bay.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

According to Xtreme, a company called Tredstone Performance is working on an intake for the 1.4 that will solve a lot of issues current intakes are having (are turbulence, etc.). It would be nice if they could do something for the Diesel as well. I understand the volume of this car is low and the amount of people who would buy an intake is even lower, but I think it would be great if they could do a made to order system (or something like this). I wouldn't mind waiting a few weeks (or longer), or paying a little more, to get an intake if that's what it's going to take. This is the longest I've ever had a car (7 months) without adding an aftermarket intake (I really love the sound they create). I was so bummed when the GMPP division folded. They made great stuff and I have no doubt they would have an intake available for us already, or be very close to it. Just my $0.02


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck finding or making an intake for the CTD? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scarabaeus (May 5, 2014)

Hello,

What do you think about this product : 
http://dynaparts.fr/filtres-universels-bmc/23290-kit-d-admission-moteur-plus-de-1600cc.html
Can I have better performance by replacing the factory air box by this new one ?

thx




Danny5 said:


> There are some tricks you can do to improve air-flow to the diesel.
> 
> First, remove the in fender restriction:
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

scarabaeus said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think about this product :
> http://dynaparts.fr/filtres-universels-bmc/23290-kit-d-admission-moteur-plus-de-1600cc.html
> ...


 Welcome to the forums! What does that price convert to in USD before we make any other suggestions.


----------



## scarabaeus (May 5, 2014)

Hello,

My car is diesel not gasoline : Chevrolet Cruze 2009 150ch LT

In dollars : 270,48 $


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

scarabaeus said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think about this product :
> http://dynaparts.fr/filtres-universels-bmc/23290-kit-d-admission-moteur-plus-de-1600cc.html
> ...


Looks like they can't sell it, they had to lower the price. I would stay away. By the way, welcome, and can you post a pic of your car? I'd like to see a 2009 overseas model.


----------

